# Record number of tips yesterday



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

I received 4 tips yesterday out of 7 trips and never solicited a single one, unlike some drivers that think you have to. If you know you're a good driver then you don't have to solicit directly or indirectly. But I quit today anyway.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberDC said:


> I received 4 tips yesterday out of 7 trips and never solicited a single one, unlike some drivers that think you have to. If you know you're a good driver then you don't have to solicit directly or indirectly. But I quit today anyway.


im sure most uber drivers are good drivers, i mean, its not rocket science driving a pax from point A to point B
but i dont find pax giving me tips just because i didnt get into an accident


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

MOST riders think you should not tip with uber due to ubers advertising and because they are just cheap!


----------

